# PT-111 side won't go all the way back



## drt98028 (Jan 19, 2019)

I've owned the pistol for two years, put several hundred rounds through it, cleaned it and carried it as my concealed carry. But recently I've not been able to rack the slide with no magazine in the well. I use both arms and hands, pushing the gun away from me with my strong side and pushing the slide toward me with my other, but the slide does not go all the way to where the slide stop is, so I'm not able to push the stop with my right thumb to hold the slide open. Is there something I can do to make the gun work right?


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

It may be that its recoil spring has broken, and a piece of it is jamming the works.
(I am not anything like a Beretta/Taurus expert, so I could be wrong.)

It might also be that something about the locking block, for instance it's plunger, might be stuck or broken. (I once had a similar problem with a Walther P.38, which works in a similar manner.)

A detail strip seems in order. And if that fails to help effect a cure, see a gunsmith.


----------



## drt98028 (Jan 19, 2019)

Thanks, Steve. I'll check it out!


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

drt98028 said:


> Thanks, Steve. I'll check it out!


Was it broke?


----------

